# Pb Synchronisation ipod shuffle avec iTunes



## CoOL N ThE GanJA (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre et qui n'a pas l'air d'avoir été traité sur ce forum. J'ai choisi une liste de morceaux à mettre sur mon iPod Shuffle, je le synchronise, tout se passe bien. Or depuis un certain temps, il n'arrive pas à synchroniser deux albums (petit points gris à gauche des noms de titres) alors que d'une part je possède bien les drois sur les titres et d'autre part les titres existent sur mon disque (Tests conseillés par l'aide Apple). Le plus étonnant est que bien qu'ils soient indiqués comme "pas synchronisés" sous iTunes, il sont bien présent sur mon ipod (par contre itunes les recopie toutes les 10 min...).
La seule particularité qu'ont ces deux albums c'est qu'ils ont été achetés sur l'iTunes Music Store dans la partie iTunes Plus (pas de DRM). J'ai d'autre part des titres achetés avec DRM qui se synchronisent sans problème. Quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CoOL N ThE GanJA (22 Mai 2008)

Personne n'a d'idées... 

J'ai mieux identifié le problème : Cela viens de l'option "Convertir en AAC 128kbps les morceaux dont le débit est supérieur" disponible sur le shuffle. Les morceaux d'Itunes Plus sont en 256kbps et je ne sais pour quelle raison quand il les convertit, il pense que ce n'est pas encore fait et met donc un point gris puis quelque temps après recommence à convertir... Une idée pour solutioner ce bug?


----------

